# Loading hobie PA on to 4x4 wagon



## villefish (Jul 10, 2011)

Who has a PA and loads on to a 4X4 wagon pejero,patrol,landcruiser. getting one and want to know how other people load them ?? loading on to a cargo rack which ill mod to fit PA racks


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=54204

Trevor


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

Two years ago yesterday I did a vid of loading my PA onto my Pajero.

This is it. I hope it helps.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Another great video on 'how to', by Rhino.

Trevor


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

I have a Patrol, and a PA.............

Because I went with a Rhino Pioneer Platform..... the Rack and Roll no longer works.... as it did with the old adventra.....

I now just use a 7 x 5 box trailer with some clark rubber closed cell foam on the trailer to stop the scraping of the hull on the checkerplate.

I can manage to get the PA onto the roof of the patrol, but as I am not the worlds tallest person, after a day out pedalling, it is too much bloody effort! to high, too heavy and I am just too lazy by that stage....


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

Just lift it, don't be a girl, they only weigh a couple of hundred kilos don't they lol


----------



## Yak4ever (Nov 19, 2010)

Aaaaaaaa


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Rhino Racks do an awesome 'T-Bar Kayak Lifter' that is perfect for loading the PA on to higher vehicles, with absolutely minimal fuss - and very safe to use. I'd certainly recommend checking them out as a long lasting and reliable option.
Regards,
Greg


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

JUST BUY A BOAT TRAILER !


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

That's all good when you have nice level ground load but when you have uneven ground & blustery condition you wouldn't want 50+kg coming down on you or your vehicle.I transport my kayaks on a trailer now easier to unload don't have saltwater all over your car their stowed on the trailer ready to go I don't think you would stow a PA on your wall of your garage.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

I just get the missus to do it.










:lol:


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Has she got a Sister?


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

No, no sister.
She does have a cousin though:


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

fishbrain said:


> JUST BUY A BOAT TRAILER !


Or a kayak.


----------

